# Dedicated Server erstellen mit DS-Lite?



## TollerHecht (20. Mai 2018)

Hallo, ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich habe mir einen Homeserver gekauft den ich gerne nutzen möchte um mehrere Gameserver zu hosten. Das Problem ist, meine 200er Vodafone leitung ist über DS-Lite angebuden. Na toll, Portweiterleitung funktioniert nicht. Hat jemand einen Workaround wie ich meinen Server dennoch ans Netz kriege? Einen Listen server der per UPNP die Ports freigibt kriege ich zum laufen, aber beim richtigen dedicated Server (Source Dedicated um genau zu sein) sind die Ports immer geschlossen. Habe UDP/TCP 27000-27015 freigegeben, Ports nach Portscan trotzdem zu. Firewall testweise aus. Fritzbox Cable 6490 ohne Branding.


----------



## Torben456 (21. Mai 2018)

Sieht so aus als wäre der NAT von der Seite des Anbieters gesperrt, wäre auch nichts neues bei Koax-Anbietern, oder macht das Vodafone anders, weißt du das?


----------



## TollerHecht (21. Mai 2018)

Mein NAT war auf strikt. Für Microsoft Spiele musste ich den Teredo Filter in der Fritzbox deaktivieren (Standard : AN !). UPNP musste auch an sein, dann konnte ich endlich online spielen und auch Server hosten, aber bei älteren Protokollen die kein IPV6 oder UPNP unterstützen ist nix mit hosten.


----------



## Torben456 (21. Mai 2018)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Mein NAT war auf strikt. Für Microsoft Spiele musste ich den Teredo Filter in der Fritzbox deaktivieren (Standard : AN !). UPNP musste auch an sein, dann konnte ich endlich online spielen und auch Server hosten, aber bei älteren Protokollen die kein IPV6 oder UPNP unterstützen ist nix mit hosten.



Vodafone wird wohl auch einen IPV4 Tunnel nutzen, sprich alles was noch über IPV4 läuft hat einen strikt NAT durch den genannten Tunnel. Und alle Source Spiele nutzen noch den IPV4 Standard, das könnte also das Problem sein.


----------



## TollerHecht (21. Mai 2018)

Dass es ein Problem gibt welches durch DS-Lite ausgelöst wird war mir vorher schon klar, die frage ist wie wird man es los ohne seinen Vertrag auf Business upzugraden.


----------



## Torben456 (21. Mai 2018)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Dass es ein Problem gibt welches durch DS-Lite ausgelöst wird war mir vorher schon klar, die frage ist wie wird man es los ohne seinen Vertrag auf Business upzugraden.



Oh sorry, ich glaube es gibt nur die Option auf Business upzugraden, da die DSL Infrastruktur des Anbieters es nur so anbieten kann, da kann man leider sonst nichts machen.


----------



## TollerHecht (21. Mai 2018)

Hmm das ist natürlich super, da kann ich ja nicht mal mehr meinen normalen Server oder IP Cameras von aussen erreichbar machen. Ich habe die Frage gestellt weil jemand zu mir meinte man könnte die Fritzbox als Bridge benutzen und noch einen Router hinten dran hängen, nur leider habe ich keine Erklärung dazu gefunden, es war nur Theorie im Vodafone forum.


----------



## Torben456 (21. Mai 2018)

Das mit der Bridge macht nicht viel Sinn, da ja das Signal weiterhin durch deren Übertragungs-Technik von Außen gesperrt wird, das kann man nicht umgehen, außer man würde die Technik beim Anbieter mit eigener Hand konfigurieren.


----------



## Laudian (21. Mai 2018)

Als ich für meinen Onkel vor ein paar Jahren mal seine IP-Cam installiert habe, konnte ich einfach bei Vodafone anrufen und denen sagen, dass ich eine richtige IPv4 Adresse brauche. Die haben das dann binnen einer halben Stunde oder so umgestellt.

Geht das heute nicht mehr?


----------



## keinnick (21. Mai 2018)

Ja, einfach versuchen. Ticket aufmachen oder anrufen. Kann nicht schaden.


----------



## TollerHecht (21. Mai 2018)

Werde ich machen, aber laut Vodafone Forum wird das nicht mehr gemacht weil die IPs ausgebucht sind, im Support wird immer auf den Business Tarif verwiesen.

Edit : Business wurde gebucht, kostet 3€ mehr. Danke für eure Hilfe, hätte nicht gedacht dass man als Privatperson an so einen Vertrag kommt aber mit bisschen eklären haben sie es dann doch noch freigeschaltet.


----------

